# Ziggys taken a turn and i have no idea whats wrong



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

So tonight, ziggy has been his usual self. Had his chicken formula flavour dinner, went to bed...out of the blue he ran to my partner all tucked up and tense and shaking! He started to sleep but when my partner moved him, he yelped!
My partner woke me up to see. Ziggy is suuuper tense, shaking and seems very anxious. We tried putting him into bed but he yelped when we tried putting his blanky on him!
He's not vomiting or drooling. He's lethargic and very shaky but seems unwilling to sleep!
I just then tried to put his favourite toy with him and he yelped like he was scared of it! 
We couldnt locate a sore spot or anything. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sounds like a trip to the VET is in order


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I second this. When a chihuahua is that scared and tense, and in pain the vet is the place to go. We can be supportive, but we aren't diagnosticians! Could be anything to gas, to a blocked intestine. Please take Ziggy to the vet and let us know what they say.


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

Thanks so much folks! He seems a lot better this morning but we will take him in. He is very tired as he was awake most of the night. But hes alert and not as droopy.
He spent the night cuddled with my partner, which never happens! Hes a mum's boy.
There's been no more yelping but i dont wanna wait til night time again to see if he has another episode. 
Will keep you posted!


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

Small update, he has pooped and peed with no issues at all! 
Do dogs have panic attacks?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Answer to your question 'do dogs have panic attacks', in a word yes! This can also be a seizure type of problem as my dog has. She was diagnosed with 'focal' epilepsy. She 
'sees' things that aren't there! She will be lying in her bed, and all of a sudden she is racing away, looking over her shoulder as if something is chasing her. Also she is a 'jerky' type. She will be lying asleep, and sometimes her body just jerks. (I know the difference between jerking motions while trying to go to sleep) Medication has almost stopped the panic attacks. Much better. If you could take a video of this behavior for the vet, I'm sure it would help.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you take Ziggy into the vets? What did they say?


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, that sounds really scary. I hope he is okay.


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

susan davis said:


> Did you take Ziggy into the vets? What did they say?


We booked in for next week but he seems totally fine now! We have an app for his teeth so we will wait til then.
We also cant rule out kids next door who have been hassling him, causing him anxiety.


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

CuddlesMom said:


> Wow, that sounds really scary. I hope he is okay.


It was awful! But he seems totally fine now! Happy, confident! Wouldn't ever think he had such a scare! Will definitely keep an eye out tho, in case it's a lifelong thing. Phew!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey did something similar. Hubby called me at work and thought he was dying. He started screaming and it was really scary. It turned out be arthritis, which we are managing without drugs. Definitely a trip to the vets'. Let us know.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds more like a seizure type of problem. Some dogs get super frightened when they have them.


----------

